
LLVM Founder Chris Lattner Joins SiFive to Lead Platform Engineering - bobajeff
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Chris-Lattner-Joins-SiFive
======
predators372
What's it say about a talented engineer who can't stay put?

Swift languishes without someone to firmly shove it towards crossplatform
progress, and the rest of the Apple ecosystem doesn't exactly inspire
confidence either. I thought swift was our chance to bring Apple into the new
FOSS golden age, as .NET has brought Microsoft.

~~~
danpalmer
I think this is a relatively unfounded opinion of Swift. I can see the things
you’d pick on to say that it’s languishing, but I think there are many more
aspects one can point at times show it coming along very well.

Yes compared to .NET, Swift is far behind, but we have the benefit of having
seen 20 years of .NET, and Microsoft have a larger user base, developer base,
market for paid software tooling/IDEs, support, developer advocates, and more.
I think they’re very different ecosystems and to use .NET as an example of
what Swift could have been is to ignore what the Apple developer ecosystem is
and is for.

------
melling
Will this impact Swift for TensorFlow?

[https://www.tensorflow.org/swift](https://www.tensorflow.org/swift)

